

Ionic 2 - javierprovecho
https://www.npmjs.com/package/ionic2

======
j0k3r
This is what I got in my rss feed:

\---------

Ionic 2 is the next generation of Ionic, the popular open-source mobile app
development SDK that makes it easy to build top quality mobile apps with web
technologies.

Ionic 2 is based on the new 2.x version of AngularJS, and comes with many
significant performance, usability, and feature improvements.

For a quick intro to Ionic 2, see the guide
([https://github.com/driftyco/ionic2/blob/master/GUIDE.md](https://github.com/driftyco/ionic2/blob/master/GUIDE.md)).

Building & Running

    
    
      - Run npm install.
      - In the ionic2 working directory, run gulp watch. This will transpile the Ionic project files to es5 (using the 'system' module format), bundle them, build out all the Ionic examples, and watch for future changes. In dist/js/es6/ionic you will find clean es6 Ionic files (no @Annotations), and in dist/js/es5/ionic you will find all of the Babel-transpiled es5 Ionic project files. The Ionic bundle is located at dist/js/ionic.bundle.js and the examples are located in dist/examples.
      - Go to http://localhost:8000/dist/examples/
      - Stay cool

------
axy108
not found ...

~~~
zbyte64
What I could find:

[https://github.com/driftyco/ionic/issues/3311](https://github.com/driftyco/ionic/issues/3311)

[http://blog.ionic.io/angular-2-ionic/](http://blog.ionic.io/angular-2-ionic/)

It will happen but no solid ETA. Would be nice to find the code.

